# North Carolina!



## I already Node (Mar 18, 2011)

North Carolina is getting a bill by March 24, 2011. I have been keeping up with this for a small while now and finally some good news. 

Anyone, supporting NC needs to read and get down for all this to work!

THIS WILL HAPPEN..TIME TO ORGANIZE
Friday, 18 March 2011 09:39 Author: Perry Parks
Another week with no bill..and I read the comments about "it's too late, it's the wrong year, we don't have support...etc". So, to again refute the naysayers, I traveled to Raleigh where Ben Scales and I met with Kelly Alexander to see where we are at. While we were there, Kelly emailed the bill drafting department and almost immediately, he received a call from the clerk working to draft the bill.

She told us that "today is medical marijuana day"! She will be working "only" on this bill. When asked how much longer, we were told that "We will have a new bill and new bill number NLT (no later than) March 24th..NEXT THURSDAY.After the discussion, I am confident that this will happen.After that, the real work begins, calling, calling, calling and writing letters of support to any newspaper that will print it.

At the same time, having a bill is not having a LAW. I had met earlier in the day with Amy Hobbs in Speaker Tillis' office. We had a very frank discussion about the prospects for passing this. What she told me was "it is absolutely possible and depended solely on our ability to lobby at the grass roots level". As a matter of fact, she informed me that if we had the support of those who have committed so far, the Speaker will not oppose us. In other words, this is a "REAL POSSIBILITY". It depends, she said, on how well we lobby and how vocal the support of those pushing the bill are.

Ben and I met with several legislators. We had a scheduled meeting with Marilyn Avila and she did not dispute the medical evidence. She admitted that the medical evidence continues to accumulate and she would read the info I left her. She admitted to me that she suffers much pain from getting older. Sadly, she seemed to revel in the fact that she "suffered it without help from narcotics". That is fine with me...just don't expect me to have the same desire to suffer with you!

I am departing for Washington shortly for the anniversary march to protest the war in Iraq. Also hope to find an audience with the troops to let them know about the ability of this plant to help their suffering.I hope to speak to the group sometime during the day tomorrow.

Keep the faith. We are struggling with cash to pay phone bills and other expenses but we may have a life line for a donation. Tonight, on "ustream TV", if you search for "common sense cannabis conversation" with Paul Stanford, they should be discussing a meeting with Jean and I. It is a call in show, so listen in and plug our organization. They may be willing to help us in our cause. This is a weekly show and Paul has a company that markets MM in several states where it is legal. He would like to see our state follow suit.

Please take time to comment on this article. I appreciate all the well wishes but that is not the main reason for the comments. The main reason is to gauge how well the website if attracting visitors and eventually, it will become a focal point for our battle. We must find a way to channel the power of the internet for our cause. All ideas are welcomed, as is feedback on our efforts. If we could channel all the interested parties into a cohesive "single voice calling out from the wilderness, it will be a loud voice". LET US UNITE FOR THE CAUSE"

Thanks for everyones help. Working together, we WILL CHANGE THIS LAW.

http://nccpn.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=26:this-will-happentime-to-organize#comments


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Mar 19, 2011)

im not reading all that --- good luck though


----------



## Smokey11 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Second Draft *





Thursday, 24 March 2011 05:12




Author: Perry Parks 


We should have a bill to introduce next Monday. Once it is introduced, we have about 24 hours for the sponsors to sign on. I cannot tell you how important the work each of you is doing..contacting your legislator and asking for their support. Keep your fingers crossed.
I spent most of yesterday in Raleigh and had several interesting meetings. Among them was a news conference called by Gov Hunt. to discuss Smart Start. As noted in the selected quote below, I injected a possible way to avoid some of the teacher cuts..pass our bill. The article below is from Under the Dome yesterday..check the last paragraph..I really got some funny looks when I told the governor that all I hear is cut, cut, cut. Why not look at the bill to be introduced next Monday, it will add 250 million." ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS STOP ARRESTING ME FOR USING CANNABIS INSTEAD OF NARCOTIC". I didn't reallty mean to brreak up his conf, but after my question, it ended. Hunt then encouraged me to follow up with the reporters. You can see the article in News and Observer online. Last sentence is copied below from the article:
_Hunt said he had no opinion on that idea. "That's their decision," he said._ _The news conference went pretty much as expected until an unidentified man standing near the front of the room made a pitch for legalizing marijuana for medicinal use._
_"Stop arresting me for using cannabus instead of the narcotics," he said._
_The group broke up after that._

Read more: http://projects.newsobserver.com/dome#ixzz1HVkfAsTD

As for progress on the bill. We got a draft back on Tuesday with several highlights that had to be addressed. Conference calls with Ben and Rep Alexander took most of two days so the changes were not completed in time for this week. A final draft should be available anytime and Kelly plans to introduce next Monday evening. I plan to be in Raleigh again on Tuesday. For those familiar with 1380, it was written without much input . This time has been different and the final bill is probably one of the best written and detailed of all states plans. Rep Alexander is a perfect choice to present this bill. He is both knowledgeable of the subject, he also understands the mechanics of how the legislature works and has given us our best advise on making this happen.

I spoke with many legislators yesterday, including one from Alexander/Catawba counties who is a Physicians Assistant and Republican. His name is Mark Hollo and if anyone can find a way to approach him, it could be extremely helpful.

This is still an uphill battle. I spoke with a reporter from News 12 in Greensboro. He actually did a quick clip with his camera man and took my card for an interview when the bill is introduced. His comments were that the legislature is still stuck in 1937 and his assessment was very bleak. I told him that slowly, things were changing. His comment should be a motivational inspiration to us..we must not fail.
Again, the comments are used to judge how many folks are following our progress on the bill. Encourage those you know to join us on our page.​


----------



## nameno (Apr 3, 2012)

Anything happen lately?


----------



## Jogro (Apr 27, 2012)

nameno said:


> Anything happen lately?


A year has passed since the previous post. 

If Medical Marijuana were legalized in NC, dont you think you'd have heard of it by now?

Bluntly, I wouldn't be holding my breath. 

NC is a socially conservative Southern State. They still have "dry" counties in NC where alcohol sales are prohibited, and NC is still one of the States where all liquor sales are conducted by the gov't. If in the 21st century they still have hangups with ALCOHOL, I don't see legal medical MJ coming any time soon in that climate.


----------



## mackey (May 5, 2012)

NC is not conservative only 1/2 of us are conservative. lol or not.... Bill didn't make it again. Also had bill to legalize for everyone and it died also. Thanks to our republican representatives. Really sad is our governor who is a dem also a jerk said she would veto if it passed. She is not running this year thank God. some things were changed on laws. Under 1/2 oz is mand. probation. Growing under 10 lbs. (weigh the rootball though) is 3-8 months or probation, still a felony for growing. Not waiting on these people any longer as I am 50 something young and have fibromyalgia and it is much worse than I ever thought before I got it.

It may be different with different folks but makes me not want to live like this. Street weed helped so I'm sure the right stuff would help even more. Looking at Oregon.


----------



## zaza2609 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mackey...Im also in NC (Waxhaw) and I feel for you sir....I myself am almost 50 and have back and spine probs......this is the best to take me out of pain and lead a better non narcotic life....god bless this natural herb thats helped me for so many years. 



mackey said:


> NC is not conservative only 1/2 of us are conservative. lol or not.... Bill didn't make it again. Also had bill to legalize for everyone and it died also. Thanks to our republican representatives. Really sad is our governor who is a dem also a jerk said she would veto if it passed. She is not running this year thank God. some things were changed on laws. Under 1/2 oz is mand. probation. Growing under 10 lbs. (weigh the rootball though) is 3-8 months or probation, still a felony for growing. Not waiting on these people any longer as I am 50 something young and have fibromyalgia and it is much worse than I ever thought before I got it.
> 
> It may be different with different folks but makes me not want to live like this. Street weed helped so I'm sure the right stuff would help even more. Looking at Oregon.


----------



## mackey (Jun 25, 2012)

Been on Norml.org and found that N.C. laws for cultivation are better than California. WOW California, any amount is a felony and will get you 16 months to 3 years. I'm shocked. What is wrong w/those folks in CA.? Thought it would be better there.


----------



## sm00thslp (Jul 29, 2012)

These are opinions on NC.

It has too much old money. The people that control the economy here as well as most everything else aren't letting go. It won't happen. And if they are willing to let go, they want twice as much as whatever it is is worth. I was born and raised here. I've moved and lived in 3 other states in the past 6 years while still coming back to NC for short periods of time (I keep leaving cause I'm so disappointed, and keep coming back cause I love the peace and quiet; scenery). Too much peace and quiet, and with the old money, it will remain this way unfortunately. I too am now looking into moving to a legal state for good. I wish one of the bordering states were a legal state as my family is here, but at the same time, I'm just done. Like I said, those in control aren't letting go unless you give nearly everything you own for whatever they have (nobody wants to live like that).

It some areas they actually crack down so hard on marijuana that it becomes pretty dry. But there's no shortage of harmful drugs.


----------



## Po boy (Jul 29, 2012)

i was surprised to see that in the newspaper. North Carolina! reefer country! i'll believe it when i see it


----------

